# Hersteller von Trial-Rahmen und -Komponenten (FAQ)



## Fabi (12. Juli 2009)

Hier ist eine Übersicht von Herstellern, die Rahmen und Komponenten für Trial anbieten:

Koxx
Yaabaa
Try All
Echo (Zu Echo gehören noch Adamant, GU, ZOO und CZAR.)
Monty
Inspired
Onza
Rockman
Meta
Hope
Simtra
Atomz
Ozonys
Sinister
Caelifera
Ashton Diamondback
Middleburn
Trialtech
Hoffmann Bikes
Bionic
Zhi
Neon
VIZ
Because
Toxsin
Norco
TNN
Plazmatic
Leeson
Heatsink
Mielic
JetSet
74Kingz
White Industries
Marino
GroundUp
Northwave
Neco Pads
Nicolai
Pashley
Richi
Tensile
Phase
Dob
Rulong
KO-Bikes
MBK
Ribo Shoes
MOE
Cypher Components
HEN
Zona
Black Queen
Worldcat


Diese Liste ist nicht abschließend.

Kennt ihr noch weitere Hersteller oder Links? Bitte posten, die Liste wird dann entsprechend ergänzt.


----------



## JP Trialer (12. Juli 2009)

JetSet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raphael731 (24. Dezember 2010)

Bron


----------



## bikersemmel (24. Dezember 2010)

KOT- Kottof
aus Polen


----------

